# help with angles



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

So I'm making a mobile for my son and I can't for the life of me figure out what angle to set my table saw in order to join these six parts. I'm gonna join the mites then drill and insert dowels in order to strengthen the joint. Would someone help please. Thank you. I will be doing it with my tenon jig so they will be flat side down.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Will there be a hex or a round piece they connect to? What is a mobile?


----------



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

No they will be mites that connect and I will be shaping them after joined


----------



## jtmek (Aug 20, 2010)

You have six parts to cut, so 360 divided by 6 equals 60 degrees, two cuts per part, divide by two so 30 degrees.
Just Remeber a circle is 360 degrees , so divide by the number of cuts. In your case 360 divided by 12 equals 30 degrees
Hope this helps
Jtmek


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

360 degrees/6 pieces = 60 degrees.
Each joint has two pieces so divide 60/2= 30 degrees each side of a joint.
Set the saw at 30 degrees.
I would use my chop saw for this cut. Mark a center line and cut very precisely to it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

360 /6=60/2=30 degrees.


----------



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

That is my chop saw may be easier to it on the table saw


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

That old miter box of yours is probably more accurate than 90% of the table saws around today.
Now get the back saw for it.


----------



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

You mean that guy…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Dallas


----------



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

So I cut this little angle guide based off my incra mitre guage.
But which angle do I set my blade off of. 









I plan on using this style jig and adding some hold downs.


----------

